# What type of rig do you have?



## GaryWT

What does everyone stay in while camping?  I have a 1997 Coleman Bayport which has a great floor plan.  in addition, we have a 2001 30 foot Sunline with the triple bunks in the back and a queen bed up front.  It is a great unit.


----------



## mr. ed

What type of rig do you have?

Hi, Gary. I fulltime in a class A MH. It is a '90 Fleetwood Flair, 30'. I find it is just the right size for me...don't have slides, but otherwise has been home for 11 yrs. If I were married, I'd go for a 5th wheel with slides, but for single person my coach is just fine. Happy RVing.

                     mr. ed


----------



## Cliff

What type of rig do you have?

Hey Gary!! I still use the old Starcraft Pop-up, and looking hard at a gently used and well taken care of "King of the Road" 5th Wheel!!! I can pick that puppy up for half the cost of a Niagra Pop-up, it's old but been well cared for over the years. I'm not sure of the length, but looks to be about 30' and has a slide-out in the living room area.

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*

www.gonecamping.net


----------



## Kirk

What type of rig do you have?

We full-time in a 98 Cruise Master, 35', no slide and Ford V-10 chassis. Bought it new as our dream home and been full-time since April of 2000.



Good travelin! ......Kirk
www.1tree.net/adventure


----------



## C Nash

What type of rig do you have?

2000 28ft cougar fifth wheel, 1995 chevy. 3500 6.5 tubro diesel dually and starting to look at A class M/H for fulltiming.  Started the count down 3 year ago (reason for e-mail address fulltimer 03) and now down to 50 days and counting the hours!

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## rv wizard

What type of rig do you have?

Currently we have a class a mh but started out in tents and then to a pop up then through two class a's. I like the fact that what I am driving is bigger than what I tow behind and that it is so easy to stop to rest and eat or get somthing to drink; you don't even have to get out! Well in whatever you have happy rving!

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
'95 Rexhall 36' Aerbus
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## cgrmac

What type of rig do you have?

Hi Gary, 
I,m sure you will get lots of replies from your post. Up here in Canada our camping season is short, so we have to take advantage of every day we can. May 17th marks the first of our camping season and everyone in our home is beginning to get a little "Shack Happy".
Our rig is a 1999 Colman Bayside (For Sale) with a 1997 Ford F150 S/C 4WD with 4.6L & 3:55 axle. We love our current trailer but we are soon planning to "move up" to a 2002 Flagstaff 829BHS TT. 
Happy Camping
Chris


----------



## rv wizard

What type of rig do you have?

UPDATE
Well we traded in the Aerbus and now have a 2000 Gulf Stream 39' Scenic Cruiser  1 living rm. dinning rm. slide on a Spartan Mountain Master chassis w/ Cummins 330 turbo and Allison MD3060. This is our new home as we plan to fultime in the very near future. Have always wanted something like this and God provided it at the right time! Hope to come across some of you one day so until then have fun.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
2000 Gulf Stream Scenic Crusier on Spartan M.M. 330 hp. 6 spd. Allison
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## OctaveDr

What type of rig do you have?

i have a 1981 dodge brougham motorhome (21'?) towing a 1988 suzuki samurai...not much to look at but is paid for! haha
L


----------



## Shadow

What type of rig do you have?

We have a 2002 276 cougar 5th wheel with slide. Pull it with a 2001 f-350 p/s 4wd.


----------



## n8xv

What type of rig do you have?

We travel with a 2000 Jayco 3310RLS 5th wheel, 34' 2 slides.
Check my webpage for a picture if your interested.
http://www.bbrv.dreamstation.com

Bill / N8xv

Edited by - n8xv on Apr 12 2002  08:02:11 AM


----------



## JeffandSuzanne

What type of rig do you have?

We travel in a 30 ft. Airstream Excella, connected with a Hensley Arrow hitch to a Ford 3/4 ton Regency conversion van.  In two years, we will begin fulltiming in this wonderful trailer, but with a bigger/better tow vehicle.  'Til then, we take as many long trips as Suzanne's teaching job will permit (I'm retired)!

Almost full-timers in a white 1999 Ford E-250 Regency Van, pulling a i998 30ft. Airstream Excella w/Hensley Arrow hitch


----------



## drummerman

What type of rig do you have?

Hey Gary.

My wife and I have a Wildcat 30ft fifth wheel with one slide.  We pull it around with a 2001 2500HD Silverado.  It has the 8.1L gas engine.
This is the first fifth wheel we ever had.  We has a 24ft travel trailer before.
What a difference between a fifth wheel and travel trailer.

Drummerman


----------



## BarneyS

What type of rig do you have?

We started out tent camping with our motorcycle about 30 years ago.  Then went with a pop-up which we used for about 10 years.  Now we have the Sunnybrook 26CKS travel trailer which we absolutley love. There is a picture of it in my profile.
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI


----------



## fortify

What type of rig do you have?

We started with a pup tent and a Corvair more than 40 years ago.  We've been through most of the options and have settled into a 5th wheel, 2001 Kountry Star 34RLWB.  Pull with '99 F250 PowerStroke, BD Chip, "Jake Brake", Perma Cool Transmission and Oil Cooler.  We are retired and spend about 2/3 of our time on the road.  Gittin' ready for Alaska in about a month.
Gene & Mary


----------



## GaryWT

What type of rig do you have?

I have enjoyes reading about your rigs and checking out the web sites.  Well a little more about my new rig.  The 2001 Sunline 2980 was bought last August and we placed it on a seasonal site.  This was because we loved the campground and I did not have anything to pull it with.  Since August we have put a shed on the site and bought a golf cart.  My wife is taking 6 weeks off this summer to stay up with the kids.  I will commute to work from camp most days.  We have started to open the trailer for the season, we can not wait.  My 3 kids love the bunks in the back and this is our first camping oven and microwave so it is a little different but losts of fun.

Well, happy camping.


----------



## jcs

What type of rig do you have?

We have a 1997 Jayco Designer Series 30ft with a super slide. We love it. Pull it with a 1998 Dodge 2500 diesel. 

John & Barbara


----------



## keygirl

What type of rig do you have?

Hi!  WE have 1986 Exective 33ft, she is a beauty !
ZeeDee awning all around ! I love her. BUT, my
husband wanted a new 5th wheel, so we expect 
delivery of a 32 ft Sunnybrook with 3 slides
mid-May. Now I have to sell my Classic motorhome
But it will be nice having a brand new rig and lots 
of room . 10years in a tent, 2year in jayco popup,
3 years in a 19ft Sunline, 1 year in the MH, now the 5th
wheel. We are 4 months from Fulltiming


----------



## Cliff

What type of rig do you have?

And I decided on another pop-up for now, just don't have enough tow rig for anything bigger. Bought a 1998 Coleman Rio...

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*

www.gonecamping.net


----------



## rbp_camper

What type of rig do you have?

We currently have a 1970 18' Golden Falcon travel trailer that we completely gutted and redid with new walls, floor, ceiling and interior.  We really like the lay out and some of the older trailers are still nice.  Now we have just started to look at some 5th wheel trailers to use when we retire.

RBP


----------



## krenzkes

What type of rig do you have?

Hi Gary, we have a 1995 Fleetwood Bounder, 32H with P30, Chev 454.  We love the coach and got it used two years ago with 67,000 miles on it.  Looking to move up in two or three years to a newer diesel probably around 36-38 ft.  We love the layout of the MH and can't wait for our next trip each time we get home from the previous one.  We love RV'ing and plan to full time sometime in the future.  God bless.


----------



## Southstl

What type of rig do you have?

We have a Rockwood Travel Trailer with dinnette slide. Just fine for 2 people, but a little small on extrended stays. So..............we are/have been shopping for a larger trailer. I guess we have rhe RV/Camping bug bad. We cannot wait for the next trip, and hate to tear down and head back home. We like our house, we would rather be be out somewhere in our TT.

Bill / N8xv, I looked at your pictures, nice looking rig.

Steve



'01 f250 CC PSD
'00 Rockwood TT
2 minature Dachshunds
http:// www.texasboomers.org


----------



## fjohn56

What type of rig do you have?

Hello Everyone!!    I am the proud owner of a 2000 Country Coach Affinity Tag. It is the 42' model, with Bed & Breakfast Slides. :laugh:  I have been full-timing with it since delivery in Jan. 2000.  :laugh:  I have had great fun driving it, and I like all of the amenities that it has. Not too many problems with it, just minor stuff that I fixed myself. :shy: 
Exceptional fit and finish. 
   Just thought I would add my 2 cents worth. Keep RVing!!  :bleh: 
      John

Edited by - fjohn56 on May 24 2002  1:57:23 PM


----------



## Gator2

What type of rig do you have?

Keygirl, have you picked up your Sunnybrook yet? We're looking hard at the 28 & would be interested in your initial impression, etc.


----------



## fjohn56

What type of rig do you have?

Hello!  This is still a good topic! I just thought that i would move it to the top of the list. Maybe more people would see it.


----------



## the7ofus

What type of rig do you have?

This year we purchases a 28 ft FourWinds Class C.  We plan to tow a Plymouth voyager Mini van for the first time this week.  I will be using a tow dolly with hydraulic brakes.  The reason I chose the tow dolly over a tow bar is I liked the flexibility of being able to tow different vehicles.  As a "newbie" to the RV Lifestyle, I gathered as much info from this site and other sources, and hope I made the right decision.

My wife and I started in a tent for six years.  when our family quickly grew to 5 children under the age of 8, we knew it was time for some changes.

I would be interested in hearing from RVers with multiple children, tips and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## C Nash

What type of rig do you have?

Congratulations Robert!!  Load the family up and enjoy. Did you solve the seat belt deal?  Let us know how.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## fjohn56

What type of rig do you have?

This is STILL a good topic!!


----------



## C Nash

What type of rig do you have?

Update- No more Cougar. Now have a 2002 33 ft H/R Vacationer, v10 ford (ouch) two slides with most all the goodies we wanted.  So far we love it.


----------



## Frenchyk

What type of rig do you have?

Let see if we can update this one. Looks good even though its a few months old...

We are trading our 1999 Suburban and 1995 27x Wilderness bunk house for a 2002 Minne Winne 31C with couch dinnette slide.  

We camped in England for 4 years came back and took out the camper only to discover that when you have 3 children a travel trailer gets a bit small in rainy weather and the bathroom stops are more frequent.

Also found out the Mrs. refuses to drive and articulated camper--- but will tow a car with a camper? <<<stratches head and wonders off mumbling to himself>>>


----------



## Southstl

What type of rig do you have?

As of April of this year (2002) we traded in our 27' Rockwood TT for a 32' Montana 5th Wheel, double slide. Our outings were getting longer and longer, and we wanted more room. So we upgraded. Glad we did.

Steve


----------



## Gary B

What type of rig do you have?

We are thinking about selling our Hide Away slide-in camper for a 24' TT with slide, been looking at a Starcraft 24CKS, kind of like the lay out and construction looks fairly good (don't like a couple of the draws) everything else looks good. And for longer term stays/travels we have the Bounder.


----------



## C Nash

What type of rig do you have?

Gary, can't believe you are letting all those bashers scare you out of your Bounder  .  I would still like to have a little pop-up for short trips :approve: also be great to tow behind the M/H for the grand kids :laugh:


----------



## GaryWT

What type of rig do you have?

After all this time, this is still going.  Here is my update.

Traded in the 30 foot Sunline after one year.  Although we loved it, it was not big enough for the time we spent camping as we had it on a seasonal site.

We just bought a 12 wide by 34 foot Canterbury with a double loft.  Many say this is not camping anymore but we still have our firepit, pincin table and outdoor grill.


----------



## CampinCrazy

What type of rig do you have?

Upgraded last month from a popup to a hybrid.    Just the right kinda rig for us.  Loved the open aired feeling of a popup for camping but wanted to be able to sleep in it without opening up for boondocking and late night campground arrivals.  Also wanted to be able to extend our camping season.


----------



## jcs

What type of rig do you have?

Well, we have bought a new fiver. We now have a Mobile Suites by Doubletree (a Sunnybrook company). Love the unit. Have a nice Jayco for sale now.

John


----------



## RicHeaD

What type of rig do you have?

We have a 21s Skamper pop-up fully loaded. We'll be using it untill we go full time in 8 more years then switching to a 5th wheel. Can't wait.


----------



## lookn-ahead

What type of rig do you have?

Trying to find a used slidein with the bare necessities for my solo trips into western mountains.  Can't locate any such creatures on this part of the country and the new slide-in's are too expensive for whimsical use.  Would like A/C and bathroom as minimum.  Any ideas ?


----------



## caroloneil

What type of rig do you have?

My husband and I are looking to purchase a 5th wheel.  We currently own a Prowler travel trailer.  We looked at a Doubletree Mobile Suite.  Is there anyone out there that owns one of these and has any feedback on this unit?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you for your time.

Carol O'Neil


----------



## retlveit

What type of rig do you have?

We bought a 2001 Sea View 31' class A last summer.  Made a coast to coast in it w/no problems.  We are not full timers so when we returned home there it sat in the driveway, while our cars were racking up over 100,000 each. We thought it made sense to get a 5th wheel and a fairly new pu to tow it, that way we would have our "home away from home" and newer transportation.  So, on too Ebay we went, after 900 some hits we got our reserve price (in fact, I wish I had asked more), we delivered it, towing our Jeep, to Southern California that weekend.  Drove the Jeep home, looked at traderonline.com and saw the set up we were looking for at a reasonable price (2000 F250, 7.3 and 2001 Alfa Ideal) bought that the following weekend. We haven't had a opportunity to use the 5th yet (next weekend) but are well satisfied w/the truck.


----------



## hotrod4141

What type of rig do you have?

Hello Gary:
  We have a 27' Allegro Bay "Class C" MH.  Still new and enjoy thr MH part-time, have only taken a few trips so far mostly to the Washington coast.  Leave in 8 days to enjoy NASCAR in Vegas.


----------



## jcs

What type of rig do you have?

Carol,

We bought a Mobile Suites from PECO Campers in Tucker, GA. I had a Jayco and was happy with it but we plan to full time starting this summer so we were looking for a full time unit. My wife saw the MS and she chose it over all the others. It was ordered loaded with everything but clothes and food. Oh, it is plumbed for W/D but we did not want one.

Took it to JAX, FL before we had to put it up and found some minor things wrong the dealer fixed. Really want to test it out this summer.

Happy Camping

John


----------



## Adam

What type of rig do you have?

  :laugh:


----------



## travelin_man

What type of rig do you have?

For the first three years of fulltiming we had a 37' 1999 Winnebago Adventurer and for the past three months a 40' 2003 Alfa See Ya Motorhome. Enjoyed the Adventurer, love the See Ya. Huge amount of room, very large LR/DR slideout, plus a 9' bedroom slide.


----------



## rexandrose

What type of rig do you have?

We have a Coleman popup with the add a room. Love it for now, but will be trading up to a Class A sometime this year.


----------



## AlreadyGone

What type of rig do you have?

We have a 2000 Skyline Nomad 27' TT.  It has triple bunks in the back and a queen size bed in the front.  It is a really nice unit and we couldn't be happier.


----------



## cougar28

What type of rig do you have?

Look at my Sig it tells it all. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Starship

What type of rig do you have?

started in a 19ft trailer, went to 27 foot 5er, and now have 36ft MH.
Geez this RVing thing is addictive. Is there a 12 step program somewhere. Actually would prefer fewer steps to speed things up....need to get to the RV show you know.


----------



## EVILONE

What type of rig do you have?

We just accepted delivery on our new unit - a 2003 Pilgrim Open Road fifth wheel. It's a big one at 37 feet! Fully loaded. We have some "bugs" to get worked out - the kitchen faucets leak and the washer does not drain, along with some other minor issues. We contacted the company and they gave approval to get our own local repair guy to fix these issues. Otherwise, we love our new camper and our booked to mid-May for every other weekend trips!  
Happy camping!!


----------



## EVILONE

What type of rig do you have?

We have a 2003 37 foot Pilgrim Open Road fifth wheel, fully loaded.    It pulls real easy with our 2003 GMC 4 door diesel truck, with all the options. We just got the fifth wheel about two weeks ago, but it has some "bugs" to work out :disapprove:


----------



## BETKAT

What type of rig do you have?

Currently a 2251 Sportsmen pulled by a 1500 4X4 Silverado extended cab.  Planning to trade both in a couple weeks, then will have Sierra 2500HD Duramax/Allison Crewcab pulling a Snowbird 34.5 SKTG.  HEading for Colorado this summer and living in the rig when it is in MO.


----------



## Bossman

What type of rig do you have?

Hello all, We currently own a class A 1996 Holiday Rambler Endeavor LE, 35 FT W/14 ft slideout, reaaly nice rig, not quiet fulltime, both are still working fulltime jobs, but love to go RVing.....we do alot of short trips and get in a couple of longer ones about twice a year.
HAPPY TRAILS
RV Bossman1


----------



## HoundHauler

What type of rig do you have?

I am towing a 2003 26ft KZ frontier with slide out. The tow truck is a 2003 Chevy Tahoe.

Happy Camping!


----------



## pines506

What type of rig do you have?

Have a 38 ft. Nomad double slide and just added last summer a 10 x 30 3 season room.  Might not be actual "camping", but close enough!

Diane


----------



## Gary B

What type of rig do you have?

Update: sold the Bounder we now have a 1997 NuWa Hitchhiker II 28.5 RLUG, and we like it, it good to have a 5th wheel again.   :laugh:    :blush:  :bleh:     :approve:


----------



## blkhorse-Ed

What type of rig do you have?

My wife and I just replace our 1978 Terry 5er with a 2002 Aerostar A30R. This has the single slide (dinette, sofa)and has most of the options that are available. Definitely an improvement in room with the slide.
Practicing for retirement, plan on RVing in Spring and Fall after we quit work.  Still have several years before we get our wish.  We keep the trailer at a campground in Colonial Beach, Virginia.  It will remain there and we use it every other weekend.  Itching to travel and do some fishing.

Ed and Cindy


----------



## jimridder

What type of rig do you have?

We currently have a 28' Prowler 5th wheel (no slides) but are looking to upgrade to a 32' Holiday Rambler Alumascape with double slides, will probably finalize the deal this weekend.  Looking forward to a great summer with a new trailer.

Jim & Donna


----------



## travelin_man

What type of rig do you have?

Started RVing in '68 with a Starcraft popup, returned in '88 with a new Holiday Rambler 33' TT, then in '99 bought a new Winnebago 37' Adventurer. Finally found our ultimate rig for fulltiming and now own a 2003 40' Alfa motorhome with a 42" LR/DR slide up front and a bedroom slide that takes out a 9' wall of closet and drawers. Enjoyed each rig, but feel that this is the one for us as we travel around the US. High ceilings and large windows make us feel we are in a home; the views tell us we are in paradise  ;-)


----------



## Dave J

What type of rig do you have?

Gary,
 I couldn't help adding my 2 cents after all this time this has been going! BUT I very well MAY BE a Pioneer!! In that I am pulling a 24' Cougar 5th wheel with a Sierra Denali!! yes that is the fore runner of QUADRASTEER!! Havn't done it enough to give anyone a real evaluation, just yet and wish I could find some one who has!! :approve:


----------



## dbeaudin

What type of rig do you have?

Wife and I pull a 28' Outback with a 99 Suburban 2500.  Love it, but thinking about trading for a 36' Damon Intruder.  Getting too old to hitch and unhitch.  Have fun!!


----------



## bugoffjo

What type of rig do you have?

We just bought a 1986- 34 foot Winnebago,Itasca Windcrusier in June. Haven't used it yet. Got to get the husband to fix a few basics on it.( he's 59 going on 90!) he don't move to fast! but god love him. This sucker came with everything on it or just about.It's a limited edition.


----------



## WildWillyToo

What type of rig do you have?

10' X 12' Coleman Sundome tent!

(Hey, I have too see these things every day. I don't wanna stay in one on my time off too! :laugh:   Besides, I can't get a rig out to my island)


----------



## scj8168

What type of rig do you have?

Labor Day is upon us and thank God for that.....time to RV!!!!!  We have a  25' 2004 Prowler  pulled with a 2003 Toyota Sequoia. Next stop....Dodge Ram Hemi and a TT with slide outs....yeeeeehaaaaa!!! :laugh: 
Sherrie :kiss:


----------



## brushpopper

What type of rig do you have?

see signature


----------



## GLSmock

What type of rig do you have?

My wife and I travel and camp in a 1997 30'Hurricane.Love it.dont tow yet,are looking for toad,retire this next March.GL


----------



## Dave J

What type of rig do you have?

Gary I'm Back again! earlier I could not add as much as I had about my particular combo! But since then? 4197 miles, one trip to Mt Rushmore/YellowStone/Ogden Ut./Wy/Neb/St louis and back to Indy! was in the company of a Sierra duramax/allison and 28'cougar and also a ford 1t dualie psd/ 32'prowler!  Man I luv my truck more than ever!!!!


----------



## HaveRVWillTravel

What type of rig do you have?

After reading everybody else's letters about what they own sure does get me excited and when I grow up I want to be just like the rest of you happy campers with your awesome rigs. But for now, I just purchased a 1978 American Clipper that is in perfect shape with low miles and runs like new. We plan on fulltiming in the near future and had to start somewhere that fit our budget at the time. I guess it's not what you have, but it's the way you use it!! Were gonna have a great time no matter what anyway! :laugh: 
                      Ron & Lori
1978 Dodge 440 cu.
AMERICAN CLIPPER


----------



## C Nash

What type of rig do you have?

Congratulations Ron & Lori and welcome to the forum.  Looking forward to your input.  Nothing like that first camper :approve:  The Dodge 440 was a good engine and the American Clipper should serve you well.  better to fit the budget than have to sit in the drive way because you can't afford to go.


----------



## dogmom4

What type of rig do you have?

Started out in 13' Scotty (loved it - needed bigger).  Then to 20' Rockwood (absolutely hated it - developed allergy to MOLD - miserable RV to put it mildly!).  Now, (after checking out 100's of rvs) -'96 Fleetwood Flair.  It's WONDERFUL.  After a year and a half, I'm still in love with it.  I can't say enough nice things about it.


----------



## antiqfreq

What type of rig do you have?

I am now the proud owner of (even though not in receipt of yet) a 2004 Trail Cruiser hybrid, model C 21 RBH........we get delivery (we hope) around 3/6/04. 
This is our very FIRST trailer and we can't wait to start camping and we hope to be considerate but likeable campers, camping right next to you!
We are SO very excited......and we hope to see you down the road!
 :kiss:


----------



## circlegwranglers

What type of rig do you have?

Currently using a 2002 Cougar 5th wheel 31' with sofa/dinette slide-out triple bunkhouse model.  Pulling it with a 1994 Chevy Silverado Crew cab dually with a 6.5 Turbo diesel named "Big Bertha".  NO PROBLEM getting there...
Considering trading up to a Doubletree Mobile Suite trailer.  Looking for input and opinions on this brand trailer all comments welcomed.


----------



## travelin_man

What type of rig do you have?

We have been fulltiming for four years, the first three in a '99 37' Winnebago Adventurer. We saw a 2003 Alfa SeeYa motorhome in December of 2002 and have been enjoying it since then. Plenty of storage, both inside and out, huge windows to enjoy the view, and a great ride.


----------



## New2TheRoad

What type of rig do you have?

We have been "camping" now for 13 yrs. Went full time in July 2003 in a 1996 Holiday Rambler 37' single LR Slide. Liked that coach, but wanted a double slide, bedroom E-W bed. So, 10 days into our new adventure, a 2003 Holiday Rambler Imperial 40' Triple slide, 400hp Cummins, engine (two-position) Jake brake, and on and on, came available. As they say, the rest is history, and yes, we got a very, very, very reasonable deal on the coach.

Mike & Linda Whitenton, and Peanut (Shi-Tzu)
First, Winter in Tucson, Spring in Texas, Fall in Minneapolis, this is fun!


----------



## shoebox200

What type of rig do you have?

John,
We're thinking of picking up a 2004 33' Mobile Estates and were wondering how your rig was doing up to this point.  Do you full-time in it? Any additional input would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks.
Randy


----------



## lainie

What type of rig do you have?

Hi All,
  I am interested in purchasing a hybrid trailer...can't decide between the Coleman Caravan ( enclosed - solid around beds ) or 
the Jayco 25 footer with tenting material around the beds .. my ideal one would be 2 slide outs for the dinette and sofa areas and two queen beds on either end..they make it like that in a 21 footer but not a 25 footer.  Anyway , any suggestions or tips ?  Lainie


----------



## kitkos

What type of rig do you have?

Hi All - after 15 years tent camping followed by 7 years in a Starcraft pop-up, my wife and I just purchased a 1998 Newmar Mountain Aire.  37.5 ft. Diesel with only 6,000 miles on it.  We are â€œweekendersâ€ but go out just about every weekend.  Still learning how to handle this rig but love it so far.


----------



## zigzagrv

What type of rig do you have?

Last year I bought a 1985 Winnebago Chieftan 30' in very good condition with low miles. Backing up from there, we camped in an Apache hard sided pop-up, a soft-sided pop-up (can't remember the brand) and before that, a 1976 Ford van I converted to a camper. The wife and I and 4 kids put over 10,000 miles on that van touring the US for 5 weeks in 1980. In 2005, it will be 25 years since that memorable trip, and we bought the MH for a silver anniversary repeat of the trip along with our 4 kids and 8 grandchildren. The two boys will be towing their TT's as well to help with sleeping accommodations. We're all looking forward to it! :laugh:


----------



## Plant

What type of rig do you have?

We are rather new to RVing just since last year.  We have a 2000 Class C 30'on a Ford 450 chasis Gulfstream, an Ultra.  There is plenty of room for my husband, our cat and me.  We have made several trips and then spent 2 months South ending in Texas.  We love it and so does the cat.


----------



## radioray

What type of rig do you have?

I have a 32' Fleetwood Class C, and tow a Saturn behind it.

Buy my Class C + Saturn Combo on eBay right now.. Click Below
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2470446733


----------



## Executive

What type of rig do you have?

We just upgraded from a tent to a 35' 1988 Executive Prestige with 25000 miles (6BTA5.9 Cummins pusher with Allison AT-545 and gear vendors under/overdrive) 

http://home1.gte.net/res096qi/Motorhome.htm


----------



## ccm

What type of rig do you have?

I have a 2003 chevy trailblazer with  the I6 275HP and i have a 19FT terry travel trailer that #4,150. It pulls that thhing like a dream.


----------



## Von

What type of rig do you have?

currently we're going with a 2003 nomad 259LT and a 1998 chev 1500 Z71 long wheel base extended cab. it works great for us right now. we are planning to use this set up until we get ready to retire. then we will most likely go with a chev duramax 2500hd or 3500 and a montana, open road,or similar 5th wheel


----------



## smiledr

What type of rig do you have?

I just bought my new rig yesterday.  A 2004 36 ft Pace Arrow with 3 slides.  I can't wait for my first trip out!! :laugh:


----------



## LeslieE

What type of rig do you have?

Hi All,

My husband and I have been rving for 25 years.  When we started dating, he had a pop-up tent trailer.  When we got married we went on the road fulltime with a Fudge Concession, and bought a 32'TT, then to a 35', then back to a 32', and now we have a 29' Class C, Coachman Leprechaun.  It's much to small, but we love traveling in it when we can.  We both sell RV's at one of the country's largest RV dealers (he sells towables, and I sell MH).  We sold our fudge concession, and decided since we weren't out there with all those wonderful RVers anymore, we might as well sell them.  It is a blast.  If you ever want some really honest advice or questions answered about RV's, please don't hesitate to contact us, and meanwhile we will continue to live vicariously through all of you until we hit the road fulltime again!!!     Have fun and be safe.

Leslie  (my cell phone)  520-891-7752


----------



## frogbert

What type of rig do you have?

After borrowing a 1969 Cree the past few years we finally saw the light and purchased a 2004 Dutchmen Sport Lite 26'...so nice, so comfy...gotta just love that new trailer smell.


----------



## rlmurraysr59

What type of rig do you have?

GaryWT:
We own a '02 Fleetwood Southwind 37U on a Workhorse Chassis with the 8100 GMC engine.  We started out tent camping with a motorcycle trailer, moved to our best experience in a '23 Starcraft that never gave us any trouble, then a '97 Holiday Rambler 32' w/one slide.  Blew 10 tires in three years, performed numerous repairs myself, including resealing the belly pan which filled  up with water and dirt, etc. etc. etc.  Got tired of that hassle so traded it on the new motorhome.  Jumped right from the frying pan into the fire.  This thing should have been painted Lemon yellow.  Except for the Workhorse Chassis which hasn't given us any trouble at all.
But Fleetwood takes no responsiblity for the sloppy assembly their factory did. 

I even had to climb on the living room slide-out, under the topper, and replace the broken screws in the trim edge. We had a major water leak and found out the screws had been broken off during assembly.  And they never used any sealant under the trim..  Trying to contact our selling dealer, Walt Michael's RV Superstore in Belleville, Michigan was a joke.  When I contacted Fleetwood they suggested that I contact Walt Michael's.  Ever been in a revolving door that doesn't stop.  It worked for them until the warranty ran out.

I do have an extended warranty though and have found a great dealer in North Carolina, called Allsports RV in Fayetteville.  They have fixed the ice maker and my front airconditioner.  The airconditioner didn't work for two years because I couldn't find an airconditioner repair shop for Coleman airconditioners.  Even a Coleman dealer refused to work on it because it was on a Southwind motorhome.  Didn't say why.  Then found out it was the Intellitec Control Unit being affected by a noise from the converter.

I am taking it next week to Terry Labonte Chevrolet in Greensboro, NC to have the dashboard airconditioner fixed.  That will mean that in the last five weeks the unit has been in the shop a total of a month.

It would take an hour to type a list of all the items that I have had to fix on this lemon.  One problem that I have which I can find no one to fix is my toilet.  The waste clogs in the pipe and won't go down.  I have to use a commode plunger to flush the toilet.  I think even Fleetwood thinks this is funny.  

We are planning to buy a new diesel pusher for our next motorhome, but I can guarantee you it won't have a Fleetwood name brand on it.

RonSr

'02 Southwind 37U/Workhorse
'01 GMC Sonoma w/Brake Buddy


----------



## neil.corrigan12

And I decided on another pop-up for now, just don't have enough tow rig for anything bigger. Bought a 1998 Coleman Rio...


----------



## ed gilmore

GaryWT said:


> What does everyone stay in while camping?  I have a 1997 Coleman Bayport which has a great floor plan.  in addition, we have a 2001 30 foot Sunline with the triple bunks in the back and a queen bed up front.  It is a great unit.


WE USE A 2007 AMERICAN EAGLE 43' 3 SLIDES ONE BEING FULL WALL SLIDE VERY COMFORTABLE CAME FROM TENT THRU 8 UNITS TO THIS IN 35 YEARS GOOD LUCK


----------



## garyo

My wife & I , We just short trip, lakes ,beach,  ours is a National Trade winds  1998 A MH.  In fact   you folks  3 years back help get me  the books on this Motor home, Have gone to Texas , Florida , Georgia , Tenn .


----------



## Boudreaux

Wife & I recently purchased a '16 Jayco Grey Hawk 29MV. We look forward to seeing things we missed in 12 years of Motorcycle touring covering 38 states .....


----------



## Alejandra Donnellon

that's good but you post title doesn't match with your post


----------

